# What is the 3D Visual experience



## doomgiver (May 1, 2011)

3d? wtf is that?
its just a fake pseudo dual channel 2d image projected stereoscopically so that our color-filtered eyes can percieve them at a slightly different angle, and be fooled into believing that it is actually happening in 3 dimensions, not 2.

so, why the fuss? its not going to let you take a peek under katrina's skirt, or down priyanka's top.... so why call it 3d? is it of any use?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

I'd suggest to watch Avtar in 3D, and yeah, not in some 19" or 21" LCD.  Go for some Big Screen ones. And you'll understand the diff. yourself.


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

so, its just a gimmick. you cant rotate the picture to a different angle.

as i said, what is the use? it just makes the characters look like they are about to go offscreen into the viewers, umm, how is that a useful thing? its just an illusion.... and its not helping make the movie better.

i like small bits of avatar, i dont think watching it in 3d is going to be any different


----------



## ico (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

eye strain.


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

i was talking about the movie experience.
3d wont allow me to experience anything radical in the movie.

i think its just a marketing gimmick to make money off sh!tty films


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*



doomgiver said:


> so, its just a gimmick. you cant rotate the picture to a different angle.
> 
> as i said, what is the use? it just makes the characters look like they are about to go offscreen into the viewers, umm, how is that a useful thing? its just an illusion.... and its not helping make the movie better.
> 
> i like small bits of avatar, i dont think watching it in 3d is going to be any different



It's going to make diff. Yes it's just an illusion and you can't rotate it and view what's katrina's skirt. So if you want that, sorry can't help you out 

Otherwise if you want a real life effect in movies, you'll like 3D.


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

how is it a real life effect?
i think hd movies are pretty life-like. what more do you need?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*



doomgiver said:


> how is it a real life effect?
> i think hd movies are pretty life-like. what more do you need?



Well, it's like preference of each person.

If HD seems more real life then when you'll see HD Movies in 3D, it becomes more real life.


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

well, i ask you.... HOW?

i think you have seen a 3d movie at a theatre, so please tell us how it was larger than life.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

It's not larger than life.

But when you'll see 3D movies it'll seem like it exists just in front of you or behind you. And a surround sound will make you realize that more.

So basically you are right, everything is illusion, you remove the glass from your eye and you are back to 2D.

But it's the entertainment or fun that has the hype.


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

i meant that it has something extra, by larger than life.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

lol...sorry, my English is no bad..!! And I just manage somehow 

Anyway, so try to watch a movie in 3D and I guess you'll like it if you like HD.


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

U know there are 4D movies (actually theaters) too. Then the picture is projected in 3D and as 4D they have modified the sitting arrangement a bit.
If the main character gets a shot u feel the punch in ur body, if there is bomb blast ur chair shakes accordingly, if there is a water splash u have water sprinkled onto you.

Its all about involvement of the audience into movies. Till date audience was given complex subjects where they are asked to put their brain to use to decipher the movie which is also a kind of involvement.

3D is also that, it gives an illusion that the characters are near you and things are actually happening infront of you and not in a screen.

Watch good 3D, not some bullshit 3D. There are very few directors who shoot in 3D cameras. Most of the directors now convert their movies in last moment just for the extra bucks. That leaves dis-satisfied customers like you.

Try to catch a show of Avatar at IMAX, you would know what a 3D means.


----------



## IronCruz (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*

+1 with rhitwick. Even i had my experience of 3D in a Tent in Exhibition, which gave me an Idea. 3D are brilliant when u watch movies like AVATAR, STEP UP D, and horror movies.


----------



## amitava82 (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*



doomgiver said:


> 3d? wtf is that?
> its just a fake pseudo dual channel 2d image projected stereoscopically so that our color-filtered eyes can percieve them at a slightly different angle, and be fooled into believing that it is actually happening in 3 dimensions, not 2.
> 
> so, why the fuss? its not going to let you take a peek under katrina's skirt, or down priyanka's top.... so why call it 3d? is it of any use?


It's called visual experience. It seems you have been misinformed; you need a girlfriend for the kinda experience you been looking for. You need to turn off your computer and go out.


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*



amitava82 said:


> It's called visual experience. It seems you have been misinformed; you need a girlfriend for the kinda experience you been looking for. You need to turn off your computer and go out.





Oh come on you.. dont be so harsh!! 
Maybe OP is beating the bush to vent out his frustration of not being able to afford a 3D TV! Or maybe he just missed watching Avatar in 3D, and now his friends are scolding him, telling how great the movie was. 

No offence to the OP. 
But yeah, doomgiver, you need to understand that, even a 2D projection of objects onto your LCD screen is also an "illusion"! So you can't blame 3D for being just an "illusion" and disregard all the realistic advantages of watching a film in 3D !


----------



## asingh (May 1, 2011)

*@OP:

Please avoid "weird'" and non comprehensive thread titles.
Corrected it.
*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 1, 2011)

What about people who wear specs?


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> What about people who wear specs?



Hmm.. never really thought of that! 

Maybe the 3D glasses are big, and are wore on top of spectacles.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> What about people who wear specs?



I wear specs....

@doomgiver:I havent seen 3D movies in IMAX or any..But I have seen a demo of Samsung/Sony 3D LED with glasses & it was just jaw-dropping experience.....


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> What about people who wear specs?



The spectacles they give your reside over the prescription glasses one is wearing. But the quality of the black shades are c$$p. 100%. The balance is bad, the film is too dark, so the color get washed out. 

Avatar 3D was fine, but I remember Alice in Wonderland. Totally ruined my experience, I had a massive head ache. I later watched the movie at home. Now I give a wide wide to 3D movies. Totally messes it up.


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2011)

If u wear specs, u can wear the 3D glasses over them.
They are big enough...


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2011)

*Re: 3d? wtf is that?*



amitava82 said:


> It's called visual experience. It seems you have been misinformed; you need a girlfriend for the kinda experience you been looking for. You need to turn off your computer and go out.



...

Apart from "AVATAR" i didn't enjoy watching any other movie in 3D...well i missed watching it in IMAX....

These 3D glasses are shitty and make the movie dark and low on colors....but when you experience 3D effects it will make you feel like eveything is happening in front of u....
And as you said...is it of any use....well its only for entertainment...nothing else...so just goto a theater and watch 3D movie just for entertainment and forget the rest....


----------



## doomgiver (May 2, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> It's called visual experience. It seems you have been misinformed; you need a girlfriend for the kinda experience you been looking for. You need to turn off your computer and go out.


where is the "ban the person" thread when you need it 



vineet369 said:


> Oh come on you.. dont be so harsh!!
> Maybe OP is beating the bush to vent out his frustration of not being able to afford a 3D TV! Or maybe he just missed watching Avatar in 3D, and now his friends are scolding him, telling how great the movie was.
> 
> No offence to the OP.
> But yeah, doomgiver, you need to understand that, even a 2D projection of objects onto your LCD screen is also an "illusion"! So you can't blame 3D for being just an "illusion" and disregard all the realistic advantages of watching a film in 3D !


well, i'll watch 3d when you can look up skirts, till then, no thanks,



Zangetsu said:


> I wear specs....
> 
> @doomgiver:I havent seen 3D movies in IMAX or any..But I have seen a demo of Samsung/Sony 3D LED with glasses & it was just jaw-dropping experience.....



me too, on the other hand, let me try imax this summer


----------



## amitava82 (May 2, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> well, i'll watch 3d when you can look up skirts, till then, no thanks


Well, you already have necessary hardware to experience real 3D. You just need the subject. That was my whole point. You can't just walk up to some random woman and look up skirt, can you?


----------



## Raphael (May 2, 2011)

3d is a complete bu*****t


----------



## doomgiver (May 2, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> Well, you already have necessary hardware to experience real 3D. You just need the subject. That was my whole point. You can't just walk up to some random woman and look up skirt, can you?



haha, i dont know whether you are serious or joking.
i didnt get your point.

*www.blog.joelx.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/funny-asian-upskirt.gif
for laughs


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 5, 2011)

And may I know what is 5D?? An amusement park in my city is advertising about it.They say that they have a 5D theater. From what they say it seems to be 4D..


----------

